# Anyone Dealt with Skin Issues?



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Savannah ( 5 year old Standard Poodle) has had very dry flaky skin and we're still dealing with the problem. I was just wondering if anyone had issues like this and whether or not going to a raw diet cleared them up. If so how long did it take?

Thanks in Advance, 
Melissa


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine had issues like this. Took about 3 months to really notice a difference.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Not sure about the Dry issues; but we dealt with alot of allergy issues. Itchiness, licking of the skin and paws, etc. 
All of the issues went away after switching to raw. Some of the results were noticeable within 5 days, others were getting better and after about a month were totally gone!


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> Mine had issues like this. Took about 3 months to really notice a difference.


Thanks, I guess I wouldn't have expected it to be quite so long so I'm glad you told me that. Otherwise I might have thought that it wasn't working.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Khan said:


> Not sure about the Dry issues; but we dealt with alot of allergy issues. Itchiness, licking of the skin and paws, etc.


That is exactly what she has too. But when I brush her I do see flakes on her skin.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Rye was bad! He had the itching and white flakes. Now after 2 months of PMR it's cleared! He is also solid black so it's quite noticable (before) when brush him or pet him.

I love PMR, so many benefits. It's amazing. Such a simple solution for long lasting effects.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Rye&Ted said:


> He is also solid black so it's quite noticable (before) when brush him or pet him.
> 
> I love PMR, so many benefits. It's amazing. Such a simple solution for long lasting effects.


Savannah is blue but her color hasn't cleared completely yet so she's still mostly black and you're right it's really noticeable when she's been freshly brushed. Not so much when she has tight curls lol.

Right now she is on half PMR half kibble because we often spend time with a family member who does not allow raw in her house and because of the fact that I can't seem to keep weight on her on raw alone.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

PalmettoPaws said:


> Savannah is blue but her color hasn't cleared completely yet so she's still mostly black and you're right it's really noticeable when she's been freshly brushed. Not so much when she has tight curls lol.
> 
> Right now she is on half PMR half kibble because we often spend time with a family member who does not allow raw in her house and because of the fact that I can't seem to keep weight on her on raw alone.


Yeah that can be a HUGE toughy. My Dad and step mom were here and I was worried what they would think about me handling raw. My step mom was like kuttos to you! That's awesome. LMAO. I was quite surprised. She said she was going to do the same thing after they lost their dog Lady (cockerspaniel). They completely understood. I was more worried about them saying oh the kids, the raw, the blood, etc. But they saw how well I cleaned up and stuff. It didn't bother them.

Can you feed her outside????? That maybe a thought. Don't feed her in the house. Less worry.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Rye&Ted said:


> Yeah that can be a HUGE toughy. My Dad and step mom were here and I was worried what they would think about me handling raw. My step mom was like kuttos to you! That's awesome. LMAO. I was quite surprised. She said she was going to do the same thing after they lost their dog lady (cockerspaniel). They completely understood. I was more worried about them saying oh the kids, the raw, the blood, etc. But they saw how well I cleaend up and stuff. It didn't bother them.
> 
> Can you feed her outside????? That maybe a thought. Don't feed her in the house. Less worry.


She has three kids and that's one of her concerns. Savannah eating raw meat then kissing the kids lol. She used to work for a vet and is convinced also that bones will kill her even though she hasn't had any problem with them ever. Nope, I can't feed her outside because they live in a subdivision with no yard at all, just a pond across the street that her black Lab takes off for every time he goes out to potty lol. I guess it's sad but I don't trust Savannah off leash as much as I trust my cousin's dog off leash lol.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Odd because dogs can lick anything else. From poop, to grass, to bugs, to whatever. Silly. They even "clean" their privates...for cryin out loud. Kissing/raw really shouldn't be an issue. LOL. Sounds very silly.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Rye&Ted said:


> Odd because dogs can lick anything else. From poop, to grass, to bugs, to whatever. Silly. They even "clean" their privates...for cryin out loud. Kissing/raw really shouldn't be an issue. LOL. Sounds very silly.



I feel the same way! lol. Out of curiousity do your dogs shed much? I've always loved Labs. My brother has one and my cousin has had three but theirs have always shed like crazy. I know they aren't fed a great diet though and my cousin's oldest Lab who passed away had a thyroid problem which was to blame. Just curious if PMR fixes the shedding issue lol.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what do you feed your dog that's raw and what do you feed your dog that's kibble, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

magicre said:


> what do you feed your dog that's raw and what do you feed your dog that's kibble, if you don't mind me asking.


As far as raw at this point she's fed mostly chicken quarters, backs and turkey necks. The kibble she's on is EVO.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PalmettoPaws said:


> As far as raw at this point she's fed mostly chicken quarters, backs and turkey necks. The kibble she's on is EVO.


i am going out on a limb and say your dog may not be getting enough fat....

when you feed chicken backs do you take the excess fat off and the skin?

how often is she fed raw? and how often is she fed kibble? is she on a schedule?

which evo is she getting?

have you considered salmon oil gelcaps?


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

PalmettoPaws said:


> I feel the same way! lol. Out of curiousity do your dogs shed much? I've always loved Labs. My brother has one and my cousin has had three but theirs have always shed like crazy. I know they aren't fed a great diet though and my cousin's oldest Lab who passed away had a thyroid problem which was to blame. Just curious if PMR fixes the shedding issue lol.


Yes they don't shed as much now. They are doing great. Labs are wonderful but like any high drive dog they need to have their excerise. If young labs get bored, they chew, if they don't get trained they cause havotic! When I rescued Teddy, they told me he was like a freight train (good luck). He was sooooo bad. Oy! LOL.

If you love labs, do your homework. LOL.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

magicre said:


> i am going out on a limb and say your dog may not be getting enough fat....
> 
> when you feed chicken backs do you take the excess fat off and the skin?
> 
> ...


Also, do you think bathing her more often could help? I bathe her about once per month with an oatmeal shampoo.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Rye&Ted said:


> Yes they don't shed as much now. They are doing great. Labs are wonderful but like any high drive dog they need to have their excerise. If young labs get bored, they chew, if they don't get trained they cause havotic! When I rescued Teddy, they told me he was like a freight train (good luck). He was sooooo bad. Oy! LOL.
> 
> If you love labs, do your homework. LOL.


Oh I understand about drivey young dogs lol. Standard Poodles were bred for the same thing as Labs and Savannah has had her hyper moments. Thankfully I love training and very much believe in crates lol. Labs are definitely on my list for possible future dogs.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

PalmettoPaws said:


> Thankfully I love training and very much believe in crates lol. Labs are definitely on my list for possible future dogs.


Crates, yes! Yes, yes, and yes! LMAO. I crate my boys at night. I think they all need a break. Even my kiddos.

They get crated around 11:30-12am then out by 5-6am. So they aren't in there long. It forces them to rest, sleep and not get up and bark at something I can't even hear! LOL.

It works for us. They know their routine. They go right in the crate and lay down.

Def a must with labs.


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Or this might happen?










This is Frampton, my cousin's Lab. That WAS his new bed until my cousin went upstairs to put the laundry in the dryer. Ten minutes later she came downstairs and well...lol

He is a good boy though. Here he is with my eight year old niece.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

PalmettoPaws said:


> Or this might happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!! Yep that is right!
That's exactly the way my boys are with my girls. Cuddled up!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

LMAO! Those pictures are great! The look is priceless. It's like, "Weirdest thing happened, I was just laying here and all of a sudden the bed exploded!" I really didn't see much, so I just decided I should just lay here till you came back!":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Khan said:


> LMAO! Those pictures are great! The look is priceless. It's like, "Weirdest thing happened, I was just laying here and all of a sudden the bed exploded!" I really didn't see much, so I just decided I should just lay here till you came back!":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


LMAO I love it too. Love that dog.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Zoey my chihuahua has had horrid allergies her entire life, we fed her Limited Ingredients Diet kibble but the past 2 bags she started reacting to it after 3 months, so in July I switched her to raw, and it's been a miracle! She no longer itches herself silly all the time, if at all. Her white on her legs is growing back instead of being stained red/brown from her licking all the time. I LOVE what it has done for her. Also adding Salmon Oil to the diet helps with dry skin & allergies.


----------

